
Show HN: A free crash course platform for casual learners and educators - karthikeyankc
https://mindspace.arclind.com
======
karthikeyankc
Hey HN! I've been developing on a text-centric crash course platform for three
months. It's now available for everyone.

It's called Mindspace. Everything is free and will be forever. And all crash
courses and discussions are licensed under CC BY-NC-SA 4.0 licence.

The platform is designed with simplicity and community openness in mind. And
to keep all lessons concise and true to the definition of crash courses, there
is an intentional character limit of 3000.

I'd love some feedback on this.

